# 9m/o toy - lump on testicle



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

So, bit of an awkward question. But my pup is a toy poodle who is 9 months old and I’ve noticed what looks like a round lump growing on his testicle. He has not been neutered yet. Does antibody know what this could be? I’ve seen another post which says it could be his testicles dropping! But before I arrange apt. with a vet wonder if anybody has experienced the same. Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't have first hand experience with this. I found the post that you reference, and it does seem likely that it's perfectly normal. However, my inclination is that it is better safe than sorry, and best to check with your vet or breeder. Finally, he's adorable! I certainly hope that this is nothing more than maturation.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

demileone said:


> So, bit of an awkward question. But my pup is a toy poodle who is 9 months old and I’ve noticed what looks like a round lump growing on his testicle. He has not been neutered yet. Does antibody know what this could be? I’ve seen another post which says it could be his testicles dropping! But before I arrange apt. with a vet wonder if anybody has experienced the same. Thanks!


I don't recall Misha's ever looking like that, but it may be normal. If you palpate it, does it feel like it's just a bit of an odd shape to the testicle or is it a separated mass?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The picture is too blurry to tell but if there is a mass, I would worry and see the vet. Both his testicles are descended.


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

Liz said:


> I don't have first hand experience with this. I found the post that you reference, and it does seem likely that it's perfectly normal. However, my inclination is that it is better safe than sorry, and best to check with your vet or breeder. Finally, he's adorable! I certainly hope that this is nothing more than maturation.


Thank you! I will definitely check with a vet but was just wondering if anyone else experienced this, just to give peace of mind if anything. He seems fine but will get it checked out 😊 x


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I don't recall Misha's ever looking like that, but it may be normal. If you palpate it, does it feel like it's just a bit of an odd shape to the testicle or is it a separated mass?


It’s definitely part of his testicle, rather than a separate lump. But it’s getting bigger (along with his testicles growing).. it’s like attached and making it long oval shape rather than round!! Will get him looked over by a vet to be sure.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I had a 2yo Giant Schnauzer who developed a similar lump, it turned out to be an atrophied spermatic cord.


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> I had a 2yo Giant Schnauzer who developed a similar lump, it turned out to be an atrophied spermatic cord.


Thanks for your comment - I just looked this up and it definitely is a possible cause! Was it easy to treat this condition for your schnauzer? Was it serious? ... I am going to book in with a vet asap.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

When I first brought him in the vet suspected cancer. She said it would need to be biopsied, and that couldn't be done without neutering, so that's what we did. I had been showing him, but was so relieved that it wasn't cancer that I didn't care!


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> When I first brought him in the vet suspected cancer. She said it would need to be biopsied, and that couldn't be done without neutering, so that's what we did. I had been showing him, but was so relieved that it wasn't cancer that I didn't care!


Ahh, so glad your vet acted fast and all worked out ok!. I didn't want my boy neutered but if that's what needs to happen then I will obviously go for it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Good luck to you and your pup, hope it turns out OK. Let us know what happens.


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> Good luck to you and your pup, hope it turns out OK. Let us know what happens.


Hey, so I called the vet and due to COVID19 they asked me to send clear photos instead of turn-up for a face-to-face consultation. The photos I sent clearly showed the lumps on his testicles. The vet said its nothing to worry about and its just the shape of his testicles. She said its his "epididymis" and that all dogs have this epididymis, but some are bigger and more noticeable than others. Obviously we should keep an eye on it, but it doesn't seem swollen or cause him any pain - so for now it seems fine! Phew. I wanted to write this update in case anyone in future has the same worry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All male mammals have two epididymis since without them there is no way for sperm to get from the testes to the girl, along with the spermatic duct and the urethra! Glad things are okay.


----------



## demileone (Apr 7, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> All male mammals have two epididymis since without them there is no way for sperm to get from the testes to the girl, along with the spermatic duct and the urethra! Glad things are okay.


Thank you! We are so glad it’s good news as was worried about him! x


----------

